# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Bot in donator's part

## Kamila Rodowicz

What are its features? Considering to donate but would like first to know  :Smile: 

edit: welp, nevermind, all of these posts are people asking for discord

----------


## sanerrr

why do you think that there is a bot?

----------


## Mike2012

Why are you telling everybody?

----------


## Kamila Rodowicz

> why do you think that there is a bot?




Assuming it, otherwise why would anyone put up the premium hack category?
+ it attracted huge attention,like 60 posts in a few hours

----------


## Raskofshadows

I bought donator just to check, there isn't anything there. Don't bother paying if you're interested in ToS stuff.

----------


## AbyssaI

Both of the threads in that forum were public two days ago, one regarding the dupe method used with lag while trading with someone. The other was asking if people wanted to join in brainstorming things regarding hacks. Both just got made private for some reason.

----------


## jechtsays

You just saved me 15 bucks dude.

----------


## Raskofshadows

Theres a bunch of people QQing no one is sharing dupe information in one thread, the second is about "forming a group to look for exploits".

----------


## asmtrix

Because they don't want IMC to know and if it leaks, people will go crazy and there will be 1000000000000 people doing it. Plus there are a lot of "white knight" on the forums.

----------

